# Resizing a Linux ( Ubuntu) partition



## shamal

I have dual booted 2 machines at home ( training the kids and me on Linux!) They are running great ! I need to resize one of the Linux partitions. Can anyone give me directions/instructions? Partition Magic isn't gonna work here.

thanks for any help


----------



## Skie

Download the ISO for the GParted Live CD. It's similar to Partition Magic. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php


----------



## shamal

Thanks Skie, I'm on it!


----------



## mackditty

the gparted and clonezilla live cd works best for me depending on the computer. make sure to shrink your #1 partition to correct size, from left to right, then resize your linux partion from left to right also to take up unallocated space


----------



## shamal

Mackditty: Thanks for your note. I'm simply trying to reduce the size of the Linux partition and add it back to the Windows. Does your note refer to adding a third?


----------



## mackditty

im sorry, i misread that you wanted a bigger linux partition.

in this case i would use the live cd, gparted clonezilla works for me(only version that will boot on my dell and my hp) skie posted the link above.

grab your linux partition at the start, drag it to the right until its the size you want it. hit apply. then grab your windows partition at the end(right side) and drag it to cover over your new unallocated space that used to be linux. hit apply.

this can be a scary operation the first time you do it, and mostly any time you do it, so i recommend a backup before.


----------



## shamal

Thanks for the note, I'll back up carefully before I run. I've never partitioned off a cd before !!


----------



## shamal

Thanks to Skie and Macditty, the G parted disk worked great! I must have gotten a new version, no slider, you just enter your numbers for size and off it goes> Easy like pie and thanks to you both !! 
Note to others: It takes a while, so leave some time for the machine to resize 2 partitions, 3+ hours in my case.
PS: I used Deepburn on this job and it worked very good, thanks to the guy who posted that one elsewhere !! Been having issues with Nero.


----------

